# Anyone have a propolis lip balm recipe to share



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I would go ahead and try the simple beeswax and coconut oil lipbalm, see a thread on that topic in this section. Coconut oil also has antiviral properties, so if you were to add a little of the propolis tincture to it, it should be pretty effective. I wouldn't worry about the peppermint, it tends to cause you to lick your lips more and dry them out even further..


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Reminds me of an old Texas tale:
2 range cowboys herding moma cows and it was dead of winter. The younger one noticed the older one reaching back and running his finger down the crack of his arse and then taking his finger and rubbing his lips. 
The youngster had to ask if the old cowboy had chapped lips and did that crack paste help.
The old cowboy said no it don't, but it stops me from licking my lips.

Use whatever is available for lip ice.


----------



## bluemountainbee (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like a wonderful idea. I bought the propolis extract and I love the smell, it's heavenly. I have yet to make my own. I am sure it will be an excellent, tasty, lip balm and may work to prevent. You may want to research lysine as an oral supplement when she gets that first tingle of a cold sore. Often breakouts are brought on by sun exposure stress, viral infections, etc when the immunity my be down. Lysine has worked wonders for my family. We discovered it by reading reviews on Amazon. Just a thought........


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I keep some propolis, wax mix in a pint canning jar.
Melt it in the water bath, & add a little to the recipe. Just a little because it can have a strong sent.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

how about having her take the powdered propolis on a daily basis so she doesn't get the cold sores to begin with? I take at least 1 capsule twice a day and it's worked great for keeping me from getting sick. I also mix the powdered propolis with raw honey and a little melted beeswax to form a paste for use on skin blemishes. The honey makes it a little too sticky, but I think the honey ingredient is very important.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to try a small batch this weekend.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

devil dog said:


> My oldest (step)daughter frequently get cold sores which she is very self conscious of. Being the good father I am I though I would try and help her out. I have read that propolis has great healing and virus blocking powers with cold sores. I have already started a 30% propolis tincture that should be ready next weekend. I have also melted some wax and added Lemon Balm infused in a little Sweet Almond Oil. Peppermint oil is supposed to a good ingredient as well but I haven't bought any yet. It would save me some trial and error time if someone has already experimented with this and could recommend a recipe. I was hoping to make something in consistency similar to Carmex.? Thanks


Are you sure you aren't just trying to seal her mouth shut? Let us know if it works.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

If I use too much propolis and the balm is sticky I am fairly sure I will be accused of that.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I have a patch of mini worts on both hands, mixed some propolis and honey and applied it and kept rubbing it in till it disappeared, all but the "breeders" (which I've had all my life) went away, and big ones shrunk to be barely noticeable. I know it'd too painful a treatment for cold sore, but that propolis is some amazing stuff!


----------

